# Saqa assessment



## sharihar03 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am applying for SAQA evaluation from India for critical skilled visa, I have a queries regarding the following

1.the Your status / relationship to the qualification holder:
Status / relationship:*	

Should i select the type as "SELF" - Please confirm
2.Purpose of application:SAQA evaluation?


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

sharihar03 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am applying for SAQA evaluation from India for critical skilled visa, I have a queries regarding the following
> 
> ...


1.* SELF*
2. *Employment*t

Jthanki


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I Had completed my online application to SAQA and had done with my payment. I need to send my documents through courier to SAQA.

My Queries are as below
1. What are the qualification documents to be sent to SAQA?
2. We need to send certified Photocopies of the documents or original transcripts?
3. In case of certified copies, whether the documents to be notarized or Attested from Notary publics?

Kindly clarify my queries. Thanking you in advance


----------



## rockshare (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I Had completed my online application to SAQA and had done with my payment. I need to send my documents through courier to SAQA.

My Queries are as below
1. What are the qualification documents to be sent to SAQA?
2. We need to send certified Photocopies of the documents or original transcripts?
3. In case of certified copies, whether the documents to be notarized or Attested from Notary publics?

Kindly clarify my queries. Thanking you in advance


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

rockshare said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I Had completed my online application to SAQA and had done with my payment. I need to send my documents through courier to SAQA.
> 
> ...



I sent in certified copies of my bachelor's & master's degrees, along with original sealed transcripts of both degrees. If you're sending from India you can get the degree/diploma photocopies notarized.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi @Bookishly, could you please clarify a few things?

Do you remember how long SAQA took to process your application? How does their foreign verification work these days? Do they send verification queries in courier to the university in India along with our consent form? Or are they sending it via normal post? If via normal post believe this is going to take a very long time combined with the verification process in India.

Thanks so much..


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

su8898 said:


> Hi @Bookishly, could you please clarify a few things?
> 
> Do you remember how long SAQA took to process your application? How does their foreign verification work these days? Do they send verification queries in courier to the university in India along with our consent form? Or are they sending it via normal post? If via normal post believe this is going to take a very long time combined with the verification process in India.
> 
> Thanks so much..


Hi,

The whole process took about 6 weeks for me. 

Within a week of my documents reaching SAQA, they emailed me saying they require third-party verification from my university, and for that I need to pay a certain amount to my university and then ask the university to send the verification results directly to SAQA. 

In my case, I made the payment to my university, got someone at the relevant department to put a university seal on photocopies of my degrees, and couriered all of this to SAQA directly (didn't wait for the university to do it, that'd have taken much longer). 

Before doing this, I emailed SAQA if it was acceptable for my university to just stamp a photocopy of my degree and send that by courier. They confirmed that it was fine.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks so much for the quick feedback. 
That sounds a lot better. Did you send the stamped documents via courier back from India yourself? This means SAQA didn't send anything directly to the university? How did they even know there was an amount to be paid? As far as I know there is no fee to be paid at my university for the verification process.

Thanks so much again.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

su8898 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for the quick feedback.
> That sounds a lot better. Did you send the stamped documents via courier back from India yourself? This means SAQA didn't send anything directly to the university? How did they even know there was an amount to be paid? As far as I know there is no fee to be paid at my university for the verification process.
> ...


Sure, no issues. 

I wasn't in India at that time, but yes, someone couriered the stamped documents from India to SAQA on my behalf. 

And no, SAQA didn't send anything to the university in my case, but that might be because there was a payment to be made which they asked _me_ to take care of. I imagine if there's no fee to be paid, SAQA may try contacting the university directly. Still, if you think it's taking time, you could write to SAQA and ask if anything's the issue - from my experience, it seems they'll be more than happy if they can just get the 'verified documents' from the applicant's institution, no matter howsoever obtained.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bookishly said:


> Sure, no issues.
> 
> I wasn't in India at that time, but yes, someone couriered the stamped documents from India to SAQA on my behalf.
> 
> And no, SAQA didn't send anything to the university in my case, but that might be because there was a payment to be made which they asked _me_ to take care of. I imagine if there's no fee to be paid, SAQA may try contacting the university directly. Still, if you think it's taking time, you could write to SAQA and ask if anything's the issue - from my experience, it seems they'll be more than happy if they can just get the 'verified documents' from the applicant's institution, no matter howsoever obtained.


Thanks so much... 

I think I must try that route. I am trying to get this done ASAP. Hopefully it will go fine. I was just worried about the SA snail mail and India snail mail part. Last time when my bank sent me something from India via normal post, I received it after 4 months. I am thinking I can get it stamped directly from the University and send via DHL to SAQA.


----------

